# Super Model - by lith (~~WG)



## lith (Mar 7, 2010)

_~~WG_ - A statuesque model learns her fiance's preference on an extended vacation

*Super Model*
*by lith*​
“Wonderful, love!” the photographer exclaimed to the model.

The model was Lucy Jameson, she was gorgeous, well proportioned, and 5’9”. Along with her physical stature she had golden blonde hair and ruby red lips. Her face was gorgeous with hardly any imperfection. She was an ideal of the classic beauty. There was only one problem, like all other models she was a “skinny mini”. Yes the cliché standard the media has where all women are rail thin. Her fairly tall frame only had her weighing in at 140 pounds, which actually had her referred to as the voluptuous model. Even for her frail body she had a fairly large ass and complementary hips. Although she didn’t know it, her world would get much bigger soon enough. For the photo shoot she was wearing a very revealing bra with a thong.

“It’s a good thing we are getting in such amazing shots before you leave for your extended vacation Lucy,” said the photographer.

“I agree Fred. I wonder what the world is going to do without me for six months,” Lucy said in reference towards the vacation to Hawaii she was taking with her fiancé David.

“Well, I think we are done here, this will be enough for the magazine,” said Fred.

“I should be on my way then,” said Lucy. As she walked away Fred got a good glimpse of her stride, even with her rather small proportions her ass created quite the bodacious bounce. 

She clothed herself and left the modeling site saying goodbye to everybody there knowing she wouldn’t see any of them for six months and met up with David at the airport. When they arrived in Hawaii they went where they would be staying, a very secluded resort in a tropical setting not too far from the beach. It was set up for couples trying to get to fully understand one another. That night the couple was on the bed romantically kissing one another, but Lucy was trying to take it one step further when she felt something was amiss.

“You know, people are usually more excited to sleep with me,” she commented with a hint of disapproval. 

“I know, and you deserve the truth,” said David.

“What truth?” she asked now with concern across her face. 

“I would feel more compelled to be passionate with you if you were to gain some weight” he replied

“Oh that’s completely fine, I can get up to 150, stir up the media a bit and get my badonkadonk juicier,” she said showing off her butt in sexy lingerie.

“No, you don’t get it I mean heavier,” he said with anticipation.

“How heavy?” she asked as she raised her eyebrow.

“Easily past 200,” he remarked.

“200! Are you even aware I model for a career?” she exclaimed.

“Yes but with my job as a doctor I could easily support us both and with your power in the media you could probably even stir up new ideas. Also, you wouldn’t have to work at all I would willingly pamper and feed you the most delectable of foods,” he said as his eyes grew wide.

This really struck Lucy. She very much desired to live a more laid back life, eat better foods, and this would only result in a better sex life between her and David. She had always desired to eat large quantities of meals, especially desserts, she had even desired to have larger, more feminine attributes but the timing had never been in her favor. It seemed she would finally have the chance to be the luscious fat girl she had secretly wanted to be. 

“Alright David, I’ll agree to it on one condition,” she said in a sly tone.

“What would that be?” he said hanging on to her every word.

“That I never go hungry again,” she said with a massive grin on her face.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks very interesting, please continue.


----------



## lith (May 24, 2010)

*Part 2*

It had been two months since Lucy and David had started their vacation. They had been staying in a fancy vacation house on the beach and spent their time relaxing. Lucy had been eating to her heart's content eating very expensive foods including full gourmet meals and lobsters, but also indulged in snack foods on the beach like pizzas, sodas, and desserts. 

She had only gained forty pounds bringing her up to 180 pounds because of her conditioned metabolism. Despite the light change, it was evident that Lucy had undergone major changes. Now instead of a set of tight abs she now had a soft, chubby midsection, her breasts grew softer and developed bringing more perkiness to them, and her once bony arms now had girth and softness to them. The most impressive change of all was the addition to her hips and ass which seemed to sway back and forth with a sexy bounce as she walked. Not only was every part about her body was more attractive but she also was happier than ever, without the stress of work and dieting she was carefree and joyful, being fed by David and sunbathing lazily were her favorite activities at the vacation home. One morning as she rolled out of bed, Lucy's lingerie was looking especially tight, which were already revealing before. It was a romantic set she bought there when she weighed 160 but were heavily strained to contain 180 pounds of woman. Her bra was stretched to the limits and her thong was all but hidden in her jiggling ass and thighs, not only was her ass wide but stuck out far like an exaggerated model's bubble butt. She stood up and gave newfound badonkadonk a feminine stretch causing a sexy jiggle. She looked over and noticed her fiancé waking up. 

"Honey, I think this bra is to tight," Lucy said as she strutted into the kitchen. 

"Well we will have to go to go shopping again for new clothes," David said.

"Alright, sounds good," she said as she began eating some cinnamon rolls they bought the day before.

As she began eating the cinnamon roll the bra seemed have had all it could take breaking the clip, the bra feel to the floor and exposed her improved, bountiful breasts. At this moment David walked in and put a smirk on his face. 

"Want to start the love machine early today?" he pondered.

"No smart ass, my bra broke, we should probably go shopping before we hit the beach." she refuted. 

An hour later they went shopping, Lucy wearing a small top and booty shorts revealing her sexy legs. They bought many outfits many of which intentionally revealed Lucy's sexy additions such as her newfound breasts, hips, and bountiful ass. The got four large pizzas at the mall, Lucy polishing off most of them herself. They returned to the beach, Lucy wearing a revealing two piece bikini. She lay their sunbathing on her back with David feeding her donuts. By the time she had finished eating she looked even softer with her once flat abs now a soft tummy. David then began massaging her soft back sinking his hands into a warm 
layer of fat. In the midst of their relaxing they were approached by a short chubby woman. She stood at 5'3" and probably weighed 200 pounds, mostly in her breasts and stomach, she didn't have much for an ass given her girth. 

"David!" she shouted.

"Who's this?" Lucy glared.

"My ex-girlfriend Jane who dumped me after we had been going out for six months," David said nervously.

"Yes, your fat obsession lost me my career as pop-musician," she said angrily.

With proper understanding of the situation Lucy grew a flare in her eyes. "Look bitch" Lucy said posturing her new hips. "If you lost your job for that you couldn't have been that good of a musician, when I get back home I'm going to send shockwaves through the modeling world with these new curves of mine," Lucy said with an awesomely defiant tone.

"I don't care, I'm going to smack the crap out of your shitty boyfriend," said Jane as she went to attack David, which in all reality was an empty threat given her stature.

At this point Lucy decided to restrain her and pushed her to the ground causing her to hit the ground with a jiggly thud, she then proceeded to sit on her with her gigantic ass, this made for quite a scene as Janes breasts now lay right on top of Lucy's crotch and both women were wearing bathing suits. 

"Nice breasts, I hope I can get mine this big," Lucy said now feeling Jane's breasts imagining her own growth. "David call the authorities and tell them we need assistance," muttered Lucy. This was the strangest call the police in the area had ever had, so strange a picture was taken and hung in the station.
Jane was taken into custody for attempted assault and Lucy was let off in self defense. 


A week later the couple was home and had a large steak dinner, Lucy ate so fast the juices dripped onto her developing belly. "This trip has been a riot David, think I'll check my progress," Lucy said.
She stepped on the bathroom scale and the needle rose faster than normal. "190, which means I gained 10 pounds in only a week!" 

Given most of it was fairly newfound weight most of it resided in her belly. 

"This is perfect now you've got jelly rolls," David said grabbing the belly and gave it a shake.

"Ten more pounds and I'll have met your mark!" Lucy squealed in delight.

"Though to be honest I may surpass it," she said shoving a couple shrimp in her mouth.

"You should wait for me in the bedroom so we can get frisky," she said with excitement in her eyes.

David left the bathroom and waited for her on the bed, she came through wearing see through lace and a white bra and matching thong. While she was getting a belly her breasts were still stood out more and her ass and hips were by far still her best asset as she showed off when she entered the room. 
They proceeded to make out and fool around on the bed leading up to the event.

"I'm going on top tonight," Lucy stated.

"Where's this coming from?" David asked a tad shocked.

"When I weighed 140 and you were 170 you got to be on top, I'd like to reverse roles now with you still 170 with 190 pounds of woman on top of you, kind of kinky," she said smiling.

"Alright," David said a tad worried about the weight but more excited about the prospect than anything. What was in store for him was the most exhilarating moment of his life as he got to see his fiancés amazing entire soft body complete with thick thighs, breasts, and belly smothering him, on top of that her could feel the complete weight of her beautiful bum, the rest to follow was complete and sound as the young couple slept off the amazing ecstasy that was their union.


----------



## Lou Grant (May 25, 2010)

Bump after edit.


----------

